# LED Magnetic Digital Graffiti ("Throwies") On Sale



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2009)

A single large colored LED with its own battery on a magnet; pull the tab and stick it somewhere and it lights for a couple of days. Eight bucks for an assorted pack of 20.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/b2c2/

Now what do we do with them?


----------



## sygyzy (Sep 14, 2009)

StarHalo,

I'd suggest you looking up the history of these (try MAKE or Instructables) if you haven't already.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 14, 2009)

How many would we need, to spell:


lovecpf

_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2009)

Wrong forum. 
Please re-post in Good Deals on CPFMP.


----------

